# Broadcast Address

## Slip

I am wonndering what is 'Broadcast Address', and how can I find my broadcast address?   :Question: 

----------

## BillyD

You broadcast address will be similar to your network address, with all the host bits turned on.  For example, if you are using the network 192.160.0.0, then your broadcast address will be 192.168.0.255.  What IP address are you using for eth0?

----------

## Slip

I am using 24.188.202.160 IP, so my Broadcast Address would be 24.188.202.255?

----------

## BillyD

No, unfortunately I gave you a very simple example...heh.  To figure out the broadcast address for that IP, you need the subnet mask as well - I am assuming the ISP gave that address right?  They should have included all the info you need when you set up your line.  You can post your subnet mask and IP here and get some help to figure it out - I have to go out right now, but if nobody has answered you I will work it out for you when I get home in 12 hours or so.

----------

## Slip

Well I got all the information except the broadcast address. 

Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0

IP - 24.188.202.160

----------

## JATMAN

Your broadcast address is 24.188.202.255 given the IP and subnet mask you indicated.

----------

## Slip

Thanks! Yet BillyD stated that that is not the broadcast. How did you comeup with that?

----------

## JATMAN

All of the 0 bits in the subnet mask become 1s in the broadcast address.  Thus, since the last segment of your subnet mask is 0 (00000000), that means the last segment of your broadcast address will be 255 (11111111).

----------

## JATMAN

I think BillyD meant that without the subnet mask (which you had not provided at that time) he could not determine your broadcast address - not that the one you indicated was wrong.

----------

## Slip

Ah, thanks!

----------

